# Service Update: 8.0.1c



## Jaegermark (Dec 11, 2006)

Just recieved this update...
was hoping for 8.1, this may mean it's going to be a while.


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, I just got 8.0.1c as well. It did _NOT_ fix my 'no audio on one channel' problem. Looks like we will have to wait for 8.1 to solve it.

-Matt


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Probably waiting on TTG/MRV/etc type stuff to add to release 8.1, but wanted to push out some minor bug fixes... 

Of course now this means I'll be forcing connectionsn for the rest of the night until it says Pending Restart... 

Anyone know what this changes ?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I just forced a connection-I now have 8.0.1c.

Anybody have the scoop on this update?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Mwarner... nope not 8.1 but 8.1.0e

LOL!


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

didn't even give me a "your software has been updated" message... how disapppointing...

Come on Tivo-employed folks, give us a hint? (c:


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

TydalForce said:


> didn't even give me a "your software has been updated" message... how disapppointing...
> 
> Come on Tivo-employed folks, give us a hint? (c:


I got the "your software has been updated" message, but I still don't know what was included with it?


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

I have it now too. I can't find anything changed. But I agree with the OP, this update is a clue that the 8.1 update must be way off. I just hope that this update will allow me to watch NBC without crashing!


----------



## jeffk (Oct 15, 2002)

Did it include deleted folders? or is that 8.1?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

no Recently Deleted folder
My guess is that this is just minor bug fixes. We won't see anything through the interface. And since the TiVo folks never tell us about bug fixes, we'll only learn what this did from people who discover things that work now that didn't before.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

did it fix the audio drop/pixilation issue?


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't encountered any audio drop/pixilation issues... so I don't know if it fixes it


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

mishafp said:


> did it fix the audio drop/pixilation issue?


Thats my hope..... I have the update but awaiting restart. But.. I have stuff recording for the next couple hours... looks like I have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

How do you "force" an update? I have not gotten my update message yet...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Your audio drop problems will disappear for awhile because of the reboot, but they will reappear.



mishafp said:


> How do you "force" an update? I have not gotten my update message yet...


Go to messages & settings --> settings --> phone --> connect to the TiVo service now

Then, after that, go to messages & settings --> restart


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

go to Messages and Settings, Network, Connect to TiVo Service Now (I think I'm missing a menu...)

It'll force it to connect to TiVo right then. Normally it'll just grab guide info, to-do stuff, whatever. But if an update is waiting for you, it'll come down then.

When you look at the network status page, it'll say "Pending Restart" over on the left. Then, either manually restart the recorder, or it'll do it overnight sometime.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

"Your audio drop problems will disappear for awhile because of the reboot, but they will reappear."

can you please explain this comment?


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

mishafp said:


> did it fix the audio drop/pixilation issue?


I am watching the Lakers game and in the past 30 minutes it has done the audio drop/pixelation thing about 4 times. So... no


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mishafp said:


> "Your audio drop problems will disappear for awhile because of the reboot, but they will reappear."
> 
> can you please explain this comment?


That's what happened after the last update...audio drops disappeared for awhile, then came back (many people reported this). I fully expect the same to happen until TiVo gives us a "full" update.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

wait, the image gets a little pixelated, audio stops for a second, and then it corrects?

I have gotten that a couple times but I'm blaming my cheap antenna...


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, but start blaming your TiVo!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TydalForce said:


> My guess is that this is just minor bug fixes.


My guess is that it is major bug fixes that couldn't wait for a more complete release. Why would they bother with minor bugs?


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Just got it. Don't notice anything different yet. Seems faster but probably my imagination. Wasn't having any problems to re-produce.

Very bummed that it's not 8.1. Been checking this forum daily since early November for the "November update". It finally gets here and it's 8.0.1c.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

ok how about just "bug fixes"? ;-}

i take it the audio/pixelation thing is only happening on digital broadcasts?


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

Maybe it's too early but I think they fixed the loss of analog channels. Just checked all my analogs and they tuned OK on both tuners.

Sergio


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Just got it. Don't notice anything different yet. Seems faster but probably my imagination. Wasn't having any problems to re-produce.
> 
> Very bummed that it's not 8.1. Been checking this forum daily since early November for the "November update". It finally gets here and it's 8.0.1c.


I am bummed too about the november update too, but if you look closely, it was never said November 2006. They were probably referring to November 2007, or 2008.


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

The update has caused my machine to go into a constant reboot cycle. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

It definately didn't fix the duplicate channels in the guide bug. I had re-run guided setup last weekend to get rid of them and now after the upgrade and reboot Their Back!

Time to run guided setup over again.


----------



## skibotoo (Nov 13, 2006)

Austin_Martin said:


> The update has caused my machine to go into a constant reboot cycle. Anyone seen this before?


After the update my Tivo went into an endless reboot cycle as well. 
To fix it, I pulled both of the cable cards out, powered up and when it started to complain about not having the cablecards inserted, I inserted them back into the Tivo. It took a little bit for it to get itself running happy again (about 10 more minutes) but so far hasn't rebooted anymore.


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

I checked the cablecards, and it appears as though my slot 2 is causing the problems. If I insert either card in slot 2, after a minute it causes a reboot. Slot 1 has no problem. So it looks like I'll have to phone Tivo tommorrow and see if they have a fix.

One good note, it appears as though channels 40-50 are tuning on both tuners now.


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

another update to my problem. It is apparent that it is either cablecard inserted in either slot that will cause a reboot. Ugh. Damn Tivo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TydalForce said:


> didn't even give me a "your software has been updated" message... how disapppointing...
> 
> Come on Tivo-employed folks, give us a hint? (c:


I didn't either, but I know my TiVo rebooted 'cause I had to repogram 30-second-skip.


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I didn't either, but I know my TiVo rebooted 'cause I had to repogram 30-second-skip.


Ditto here, I assumed we had a power fluctuation or something. (basically because we lost power Monday for 2-3 minutes for no apparent reason)


----------



## MPAC (Nov 14, 2006)

I forced the update and it fixed the issue of losing one tuner on analog channels 40-50. It did have to reboot twice, but the fix was well worth it.


----------



## samual.icky (Sep 18, 2006)

MPAC said:


> I forced the update and it fixed the issue of losing one tuner on analog channels 40-50. It did have to reboot twice, but the fix was well worth it.


I hoped this update might address this use... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4654779#post4651991
(see below in that thread for some 8.0.1c issues I've faced.

However I think its to early to tell if this really fixed the issue. Reboots did solve the problem for a little bit... well for me anyway.


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

looks like the reboot somehow caused a hard drive error on my tivo. I did a complete format and it looks like it's working now. Here's a link to the topic that helped me.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...08846&highlight=cable+card+reboot#post4608846

I'm going to have to phone back Tivo and tell them that this was a tivo error, not a Time Warner problem like they told me. The cs told me they had never heard of this error occurring before, so I'll have to change that.


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

Were the Beta testers testing the 8-01C or the 8.1?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

slimoli said:


> Were the Beta testers testing the 8-01C or the 8.1?


Well... the one picture that ended up on the thread of folks setup had a 'recently deleted folder' and from what Ive heard... 8.0.1c doesnt have that.

The guy at Tivo I talked to said HE was running 8.1 on his personal box.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

TydalForce said:


> didn't even give me a "your software has been updated" message... how disapppointing...
> 
> Come on Tivo-employed folks, give us a hint? (c:


It did me. It said a service update is being installed, please wait.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

So, I don't know what this update did. I still don't get channel 121, I thought they said next update would take care of missing channels.

So does anybody know what this update did except change the b to a c?


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

> So does anybody know what this update did except change the b to a c?


It does seem to have fixed the analog tuner missing channels 40-50 problem. :up:


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

hookbill said:


> So, I don't know what this update did. I still don't get channel 121, I thought they said next update would take care of missing channels.
> 
> So does anybody know what this update did except change the b to a c?


It looks like this update may have fixed the analog tuner problem. Your's is probably a different issue. 121 sounds like it might be a digital channel, and you're probably experiencing something like those of us on Verizon Fios who are missing several digital channels (despite the S3 showing that it is receiving the channel).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Austin_Martin said:


> looks like the reboot somehow caused a hard drive error on my tivo. I did a complete format and it looks like it's working now. Here's a link to the topic that helped me.


Not to nitpick, but... that isn't a complete format. That was "just" a C&DE (Clear & Delete Everything). A complete format implies you reimaged your drive.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> The guy at Tivo I talked to said HE was running 8.1 on his personal box.


thats just cold


----------



## etkelley (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been having issues with my Series 3 randomly dropping the HD channels for days at a time, until I come home and reboot the TiVo. I have called TiVo, they first said go replace the cablecards since they might be defective. Did that, no luck, same problem. After calling support AGAIN today, they told me an update coming was supposed to fix this problem, and that they were aware of it. I asked them about it, since I got the 8.0.1c last night, and wanted to make sure that wasn't the update she was referring to, since my problem happened since then. She said the update they have coming was the 8.1 that fixes my problem.

As for when 8.1 was supposed to be out, she said she talked to the techs, and they said within the next few days, or maybe a few weeks, so maybe it's still close?


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

If she said a few weeks, that could be inferred as 2-3 weeks, which is the standard answer they have been giving since october, therefore I think its still a ways away


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

mishafp said:


> thats just cold


I told him that I would be glad to verify that 8.1 fixed the audio dropout and pixelation problem..... just push it to me!!!!

He said he couldnt..... 

I tried!


----------



## sdodd (Sep 30, 2003)

After the 8.0.1c update my screens are definitely much faster. I can scroll through a list of title searches without taking a nap between the screen updates. It still isn't real time, but I can actually sit and stare at the screen and wait for it to change without wondering if the box has frozen.

-Simon


----------



## JKay (Feb 8, 2001)

8.0.1c broke my S3, I cant get out of the reboot cycle.
8.0.1c uploaded to my S3 this morning and the TiVo has been spontaneously rebooting for the last 2 hours. Tried unplugging it and waiting a few minutes, but it just goes back to rebooting when I power up again.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

JKay said:


> 8.0.1c broke my S3, I cant get out of the reboot cycle.
> 8.0.1c uploaded to my S3 this morning and the TiVo has been spontaneously rebooting for the last 2 hours. Tried unplugging it and waiting a few minutes, but it just goes back to rebooting when I power up again.


Bummer.... Im almost afraid to go home and check mine.......


----------



## Austin_Martin (Sep 13, 2006)

> 8.0.1c broke my S3, I cant get out of the reboot cycle.


Sounds like the issue I was having. Try removing the cablecards after the next reboot and see if it stops rebooting. Here's what I did to fix it:

1-rerun guided setup without the cablecards
2-clear and delete everything option under reboot/restart(this takes an hour). 
3-rerun guided setup , putting the cablecards in when requested.

I don't know if the next step was needed only because I was testing the cablecards(swapping them around),

4-phone cable company and get them to re-pair the cable cards(simply hitting them didn't work)


----------



## DamnedEyez (Oct 30, 2006)

Seems to have fixed my missing analog channels issue. Yay, I can watch Discovery and SciFi and the like again.

(Of course, it only updated a few minutes ago and I have to go to work, so I'll have to remember to check again in the morning.)


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

My on screen guide is jumping. I've never seen that thing move so quick. And it's not my imagination.


----------



## JKay (Feb 8, 2001)

Austin_Martin said:


> Sounds like the issue I was having. Try removing the cablecards after the next reboot and see if it stops rebooting. Here's what I did to fix it:
> 
> 1-rerun guided setup without the cablecards
> 2-clear and delete everything option under reboot/restart(this takes an hour).
> ...


I contacted TiVo Customer Service, and like you said, they advised me to remove the cablecards and fire up the S3. Without the cablecards the rebooting stopped, and of course as soon as I put them back in the rebooting started up again. Tivo advised me to contact my cable company and request new cablecards. I pointed out to them that for the past several months the cablecards had been behaving themselves and that the 8.0.1c upgrade appeared to be the culprit.

Dumping everything and starting over, as you suggest, is something I would like to avoid, however it is looking like I am going to have to give that a try. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

hookbill said:


> My on screen guide is jumping. ...


If you look at the system information screen, you'll see it's actually caching guide data now. That's a nice feature, but I'd like to see the dtivo style guide logic as well; it doesn't delay displaying the guide, it puts unknown ("to be determined"?) in until it knows what should be there. Basically, if I bring up the guide and scroll down 3 clicks, only the last click needs to fill in the entire screen... [guide, fill screen, down, fill screen, down, fill screen, down, fill screen] is what the S3 does (or did, I haven't played with it much since "c" was loaded) The DTivo (S1 and S2) doesn't delay filling each screen, it goes down at the speed I'm clicking.

(I was real happy when tivo pushed that update to the dtivo S1's. it makes even that ancient, slow platform fly.)


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

I checked and my S3 had the update downloaded but was waiting for a reboot. Nothing was recording so I selected the Restart from the menu.

After the Power up screen, another screen came up saying that the update needed to be installed. After loading the update it rebooted again. I think this happened before it got to the THX screen. I assume this reboot was intentional to run the newly loaded update. This time it got all the way to the TiVo Central main menu and then rebooted again. Now I'm nervous since I new about the reboot loop some are stuck in. On this third restart, everything was fine. Whew.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

just manually restarted one of my s3's because i was not getting audio on the channel i was watching, i've never had this problem before... turns out the channel is fubar (FSNNY HD is pumping in arena background noise instead of play by play) upon restarting i got the "update needs to be installed screen" followed by a restart then the thx screen and no problems since. i will try this on my other s3 later... the other one has been much more finicky and i've had some cable card and other random issues with it - i will run the update on that one and report back if i notice any improvement other then faster guide, which btw is sweet!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm scared to restart. 
If I get this reboot cycle thing I am going to cry.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

You can do it.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I'm scared to restart.
> If I get this reboot cycle thing I am going to cry.


You don't have a choice. If you don't manually restart it, it will do so itself at 2 am or thereabouts. And of course if you unplug the unit, that's a restart.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a cycling reboot once before and had to get a new S3 
- new cable cards and I was without TiVo for about 2 weeks.


----------



## reub (Sep 16, 2006)

I may be mistaken (I'll try again in a bit), but I thought the last time I restored my S3 from standby that it did a shortened version of the startup including the THX splash and accompanying audio.

Has anyone else noticed this?

+1 on speedier menus I think.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine was in an endless reboot. I then unplugged power, waited 2 minutes, and plugged it back in. When the THX screen came up, I hit the TiVo button and stopped the boot up splash screen. That stopped the reboot cycle.

I agree with the faster screens comments!


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

FlippedBit said:


> I checked and my S3 had the update downloaded but was waiting for a reboot. Nothing was recording so I selected the Restart from the menu.
> 
> After the Power up screen, another screen came up saying that the update needed to be installed. After loading the update it rebooted again. I think this happened before it got to the THX screen. I assume this reboot was intentional to run the newly loaded update. This time it got all the way to the TiVo Central main menu and then rebooted again. Now I'm nervous since I new about the reboot loop some are stuck in. On this third restart, everything was fine. Whew.


The other reboot is intentional. It should have happened right after you got the message "Installing a system update. Please wait." After the install there is another reboot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine was fine. No problems.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Mine is fine too.... Audio dropouts with pixelation are still there though..... sigh...


----------



## mikesay98 (Aug 26, 2006)

No problem here either, though I was of course nervous the entire time. I did press the TiVo button after the THX because I just didn't want to risk anything. Then the cablecards took a few seconds to get the channels and I was all done. No problems, though of course, I'm knocking on wood!!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

whew - huge sigh of relief. i am happy to report my TiVo did not go into start up cycling hell.

one thing i did notice and you all might want to check. 
a ton of channels that i receive that i UNchecked are checked again.

and as someone else mentioned the 30 second skip has to be reprogrammed.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

One more thing I just noticed.

There have been discussions about several channels not having audio.
The only one I really remember is Lifetime Movie Networks.

I am happy to report with this update LMN now has sound!


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> one thing i did notice and you all might want to check.
> a ton of channels that i receive that i UNchecked are checked again.


This usually happens with any reboot.


----------



## OrangeKid (Dec 7, 2002)

The update allows me to receive several channels that I did not receive before including HDMTV 725 and ESPN2 705 but I stopped receiving INHD2 707. Go figure. Several of the HD channels are duplicated on the listing. 

Correction: I do receive INHD2 707, so I am now receiving all the channels I should. From my perspective the service update 8.0.1c was an important update.


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

I had the 8.01c on my box when I got home from work today. I must say that I did not notice any audio dropouts durring "The Office" tonight. Prior to tonight I have had serious problems with NBC-HD. I would have at least 1 audio dropout every 2 minutes. I was able to watch the entire 1 hour show without a single dropout.

I do wish that they would post the change log and fixes with each release. If the CSR's are saying that _so and so _ release should help with a certain problem does that mean they have a copy of the change log? Is there anyone inside tivo that can post the changelog?


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

JKay said:


> I contacted TiVo Customer Service, and like you said, they advised me to remove the cablecards and fire up the S3. Without the cablecards the rebooting stopped, and of course as soon as I put them back in the rebooting started up again. Tivo advised me to contact my cable company and request new cablecards. I pointed out to them that for the past several months the cablecards had been behaving themselves and that the 8.0.1c upgrade appeared to be the culprit.
> 
> Dumping everything and starting over, as you suggest, is something I would like to avoid, however it is looking like I am going to have to give that a try. Thanks for the help.


Kay,

Austin was close but not quite there with his instructions.

Several of us have done the following and have stopped spontaneous reboots.

1. remove cable cards
2 do a total delete clear and restart (takes about an hour)
3 reinstall the cable cards one at a time with the reauthorizations and pairing procedures (basically, having your Tivo reinstalled the same way it was originallyJJ)
4. Update the program guide at the end of the card installation, which will probably update the software as well.

Note: Most cable companies do require the pairing infomation (which changes each time you reinstall the same cards) Occassionally, one won't, but its not that often.

Good luck and let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Mine rebooted ok. I was watching a recorded 24 rerun from A&E at the time, so I noticed. I thought it might be another crash until I realized it was 2AM and the "installing service update" message came up.

The problems I was having with not getting certain channels on cablecard #2 seem to be fixed. It was an odd array of channels: MSNBC, CNBC, TOONP, (a couple of others next to TOONP), and yesterday it expanded to include TBSP, TNTP, and one of the Cinemax channels. Now they are all coming in on both cablecards. I did try a couple of resets before the update, and it didn't help.

If they stay up, I guess I'll cancel the cable company service call I scheduled to swap out cablecard #2.

I wonder what they changed in 8.0.1c

-David


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

The firmware update didn't correct the problem I am having getting to one of my HD cable channels where I have to up/down channel to get to it.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Anyone try hooking up eSATA? Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Bear (Dec 13, 2006)

OK, I got a replacement for my original S3 because it wasn't getting SciFi, Discovery, those 40-50 range channels. The replacement S3 gets those no problem, but the fast forward is off and I always overshoot by about 30 seconds. _Tres annoying._

So what I'm understanding here is that this update has taken care of that channel problem, so I can get my original S3 out of its box to return to the company and set that up again, because with the update, I'll be able to get all the channels *and* be able to fast forward properly?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

I got the update with no extra reboots or other heart stopping activities.

The bug where you press the replay button while it is fast forwarding and it jumps ahead a few minutes still exists.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

My update seems to have went fine. after reading the reboot loop problems I kept having major puckering every time it switched video screens . Can't tell if it fixed my channel problem for sure as it was intermittent.It didn't fix the glitchy DHome channel but I think it may be a cable problem as I see it on both cable cards and it is the only one.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

I never see any screens until the THX symbol because my old Samsung DLP can't display 480i on the input my Tivo is attached to (Component2).


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Endless Reboots! Triggeered by the update!!!!
DAMN IT
Note pulling my cablecards does solve the problem, bu tI just got out of a hell week, and I have so many shows stacked up to watch.... C&DE is not appealing
I'm going to try to rerun guided setup to antenna only, then switch back to cablecard only, see if that does it.
TIVO GUYS TEST HARDER
-Shaown


----------



## etkelley (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know if it was the update or not, but my S3 has gone way wacko. It would lose the HD channels occasionally before, but since the update it has gotten worse. I can't get any of the HD channels, and it will get itself into the process of endless reboots. Needless to say, after 4 calls to TiVo lack-of-tech support yesterday, I'll be visiting UPS this afternoon to ship the S3 back to them and will be getting a new one in a few days (they say...)

Also with the update, the HD channels now have the audio dropout problem people are taking about, where the audio cuts out about every 10 seconds. I never had that problem before.


----------



## JKay (Feb 8, 2001)

Well I got my 8.0.1c endless reboot cycle to stop and I used a slightly different approach than Austin Martin or JimPA.

Pulling the cablecards stopped the reboot cycle, but putting them back started it up again. So I pulled them and let the S3 down load a new copy of the program guide (analog only). The S3 was stable, but of course no digital channels.

I pull the plug and replaced both cablecards, on boot up the S3 was still stable, but wanted me to get the proper guide info. So I down loaded the full analog/digital guide and let the TiVo set it up. So far, I have all my channels and no reboots.


----------



## Chas_M (Jul 26, 2005)

I got 8.01c last night with a "pending restart" notice on the network status page. Restarted OK. With 8.01c it appears that the missing analog channels problem has been fixed. Tivo could have saved a bunch of "pain" but saying it was going to be a SW fix and not have people return their boxes for another one!

I will be tracking the missing analog channels on a regular basis using the tune status line you can put at the bottom of the screen with the Select-Play-Select-Replay-Select shortcut. It allows you to see which tuner is active (focus) and what channels the other tuner is tuned to.


----------



## scastria (Sep 26, 2006)

I got the update last night at 2AM while watching a show. It rebooted 2 times and then was fine. I haven't noticed anything major. The main thing I have noticed is a slight hesitation after a 30sec skip or a replay. Before the update, I could hit the 30sec button multiple times repeatedly and the picture would update immediately after every skip so I could see where I was. Now the update is slow enough that I have to wait after every skip button press to see where I am. Same thing for the replay button. Have to wait a half sec for the picture to update. This is very annoying.

I would rave to everybody about how great the TiVO software was and how much better it was than the cable company provided DVRs. With all of these bugs, that is getting to be less true.

My audio/pixellation problem is horrible. It seems to only happen on HD channels. It used to happen only during the middle of the day. Now it seems to happen everytime if I watch an HD show for longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

That's great but probably the cableco just switched from MPEG to AC3 and this has nothing to do with the new software. All my 7 channels without audio , including LMN, are still mute.

Sergio


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I was able to use the same method as JKAY, I went in and reran gudided setup as digital antenna only
Them I rebooted, reran as cablecard only, and boom I am ok
Now I ahve to go back and rerun as cable AND antenna (I had to do it this way cause the season passes switched to the antenna channels, then back to the cable channels, and for the last run they should not switch at all)

TIVO PLEASE TEST
more importantly, when I called, they did not offer this method, they told me to call my cable company. WHat bad advice.
-Shaown


----------



## ajfajf1 (Nov 22, 2006)

OrangeKid said:


> The update allows me to receive several channels that I did not receive before including HDMTV 725 and ESPN2 705 .


Hey OrangeKid,

My 705 and 725 also started working last night, but now 700 is acting up (audio drops and pixelation), how's yours?


----------



## JKay (Feb 8, 2001)

shaown said:


> I was able to use the same method as JKAY, I went in and reran gudided setup as digital antenna only
> Them I rebooted, reran as cablecard only, and boom I am ok
> Now I ahve to go back and rerun as cable AND antenna (I had to do it this way cause the season passes switched to the antenna channels, then back to the cable channels, and for the last run they should not switch at all)
> 
> ...


It is troubling that TiVo just points their finger at the cable company and wants you get replacement cablecards when ever you have a problem that can be remotely associated with cable card issues. It appears everyone here that reported the rebooting problem with 8.0.1c has managed to fix it without replacing their cablecards.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are scaring me with the reboot cycle following an update. I'm out of the country for the next 3 weeks with no way to check if my Tivo is OK. Guess I can try scheduling a show online to see if it goes through...

EDIT: Just remembered I opened up a port in my router to get access to my S3 via the WAN. I verified that the index.html file still comes up via the WAN so the server is still running which means the S3 must be OK.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My tivo rebooted at 2AM. I didn't realize it was that late because I was in a vicodin induced stupor all night. Think House. Then it rebooted again after applying the update. But hasn't rebooted since. I continued watching random scrubs reruns, no problems there. Didn't check live channels much. Seemed ok.

Is it normal for tivo to just reboot when it wants to without prompting me or saving my position in a show? I can't say that I recall being up at 2AM during an auto reboot due to service update before.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

My S3 had a "pending restart" last night. I manually restarted, it said "installing service update", then after a short time it rebooted again. I didn't think this was abnormal - oftentimes installing an OS update on a computer requires a second reboot, as anyone who has upgraded a PC or a Mac can attest.

After the second reboot, I got the CableCard screen. I tested both CableCards and found channels on each. The Tivo advised me to run Guided Setup, but I ignored that advice and I still have the same channel lineup as before the upgrade.

Everything seems the same as before.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

my second s3 (the more finicky one) auto updated last night while all were sleeping... it was working in the morning, so it did not get stuck in the endless reboot cycle. guide is faster. no other changes noticed. will check to see if intermittent cp auth failure on cable card 2 is resolved in the coming week.


----------



## hutchca (Oct 23, 2000)

I got it last night.
It sent my TiVo into an endless re-boot cycle.
TiVo would come up and when I tried to tune to live TV I got a screen that said something like waiting for signal. Then it would re-start.
Did that about 4 times before I unplugged it.
After a cold start it stopped re-booting and seems to be working normally now.

And it fixed the one tuner problem with the upper analog channels.
All seems to be well (for now)


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

OK. I've waited several hours. Has anybody tried eSATA to see if it works?

I know I can try it myself but why should I take a chance of screwing something up?


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

I tried to force mine last night. It said no dice there buddy, I am waiting for a 2:00 am software update. 

This morning it was at c and no problems. OTA only and darned glad of it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Hutch - (or anyone...)

What exactly is a "cold start"?


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Hey Hutch - (or anyone...)
> 
> What exactly is a "cold start"?


It means after everything is powered off. Cord pulled.

Oh btw I've rebooted my S3 many times and it's always rebooted properly. This is just for those who are reading and maybe thinking about buying the S3. I don't think this happened to the majority of us.


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

Cold start comes from old school geek dictionary.

Cold start means a turning on a machine from a complete powered off state

as opposed to warm start which would be for example doing a reboot where the power was never completely shut off.

~Sy


----------



## MPAC (Nov 14, 2006)

Only 23 more software updates until 8.1!!


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

MPAC said:


> Only 23 more software updates until 8.1!!


No, then it's 8.02.a


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> My guess is that it is major bug fixes that couldn't wait for a more complete release. Why would they bother with minor bugs?


Got the update last night...

I take this incremental update as a bad sign that 8.1 isn't ready to be pushed anytime soon. Last I heard was 2006, but man that clock is ticking.


----------



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

My double channels are gone. Not to say the update resolved the issue, it has on brief occassion righted itself for short periods of time. But 2 days and no double channels. Also the grid is much faster.


----------



## theshark12 (Feb 8, 2006)

well i like the update it gives thewireless usb the right to work with wpa instead of using wep finally its here and also it lets you tell how long to program for you can change the length of recording to your likeing


----------



## OrangeKid (Dec 7, 2002)

ajfajf1 said:


> Hey OrangeKid,
> 
> My 705 and 725 also started working last night, but now 700 is acting up (audio drops and pixelation), how's yours?


700 was fine last night. I will check it again tonight when I turn on the HDTV.


----------



## phototrek (Mar 20, 2005)

My menus were faster for like half an hour, then back to the old sluggishness. Spanish language Playboy (channel 613) came back on its own as expected, and I welcomed it (for the umpteenth time) with open arms. I now have far more audio and video dropouts than before, but that also could be due to the replaced RF cable.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

theshark12 said:


> well i like the update it gives thewireless usb the right to work with wpa instead of using wep finally its here and also it lets you tell how long to program for you can change the length of recording to your likeing


Watch your language. There are women and children present. 

Just kidding, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Chas_M said:


> status line you can put at the bottom of the screen with the Select-Play-Select-Replay-Select shortcut. It allows you to see which tuner is active (focus) and what channels the other tuner is tuned to.


Cool trick now how the f** do I get rid of it  too bad my tv over scans it cutting off the bottom 1/2.

edit:it seems to go away on its own after a while.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

r11roadster said:


> Cool trick now how do I get rid of it  too bad my tv over scans it cutting off the bottom 1/2.
> 
> edit:it seems to go away on its own after a while.


How long did it take to go away? Its still there on mine....

EDIT: Found it...

To cancel it, from Live TV, reenter the sequence and then press 'Live TV'

Select-Play-Select-Replay-Select-LiveTV


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Yea I tried clear then reentering the sequence but nothing happened so I figured that wasn't it. it disappeared when I hit a menu button so I figured it just timed out.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

During the day today I've noticed that I've started getting audio dropout where before I had none.

Cross checked with my Motorola DVR and it doesn't have the audio dropouts, so, it not the incoming signal.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

r11roadster said:


> Cool trick now how the f** do I get rid of it  too bad my tv over scans it cutting off the bottom 1/2.


Just do the key sequence again to turn it off (just like the SPS9S clock). At least, that worked for me ...


----------



## DamnedEyez (Oct 30, 2006)

theshark12 said:


> well i like the update it gives thewireless usb the right to work with wpa instead of using wep finally its here and also it lets you tell how long to program for you can change the length of recording to your likeing


No kidding, I figured that was gonna be an 8.1 thing. But, that means when I get home I can finally go back to WPA...as it is I have WEP and my router half encased in aluminium foil.


----------



## davidmoore (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know if it's related, but I was having the pixilation/audio drop problem on HD NBC. The next day after the update, HD NBC would kill my tivo if I tuned to it. It seems fine with everything else.

Last night, I sat down to watch "The Office" "Scrubs" and "30 Rock." and started watching about 10 minutes into "The Office." My S3 froze and had to be rebooted, then it froze again and had to be rebooted, and then it froze again and had to be rebooted. I resisted the urge to throw it into the ocean, but just barely.

This morning, I changed all my season passes from HD NBC to RO (regular old) NBC. I hope this work-around works. It may not be related to the "C" softwate, but it is a heck of a coincidence.

Do you think a Tivo engineer could call my wife and explain to her why she missed her favorite program, because right now, she doesn't understand what happened to that perfectly good S2 that never let her down? Because right now she's looking at me.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

phototrek said:


> My menus were faster for like half an hour, then back to the old sluggishness.


It's still deathly slow when you browse by time on your favorite channels.

Find Programs->Record by Time or Channel->
Browse by Time->Favorite Channels->
(select date)->(select time)->
(wait 90 seconds for each screen after that)

When browsing all channels, it seems quite fast by comparison. This has to be an index problem -- or they are using something like MySQL with its very poor optimizer. What they need is a decent database... like Informix. 

--


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I use the live guide, it's much quicker now. Paging up and down is almost instantaneous. Before it takes about a second to skip a page. Also I turned on a filter for movies only in the guide, and it's now actually fast enough to browse. Before if I turned on a movies filter, the whole thing was so slow I couldn't use it. My S3 has been on 8.01c for about 24 hours.

BTW, no problem restoring 30sec skip here, worked on first try.


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

mportuesi said:


> You don't have a choice. If you don't manually restart it, it will do so itself at 2 am or thereabouts. And of course if you unplug the unit, that's a restart.


Yeah, mine restarted itself to install the update at exactly 2am -- right in the middle of the movie I was watching. Was kind of annoying, but 10 minutes and 2 restarts later, I had 8.01c.

I can't tell if this update did anything. The guide might be a tiny bit faster.


----------



## DamnedEyez (Oct 30, 2006)

You'd think the restarts would have a prompt similar to when it wants to change the channel to record something. Some people sleep during the day.


----------



## OrangeKid (Dec 7, 2002)

ajfajf1 said:


> Hey OrangeKid,
> 
> My 705 and 725 also started working last night, but now 700 is acting up (audio drops and pixelation), how's yours?


I did check Discovery HD 700 and I have no audio dropouts or pixelation. In general I have not had any problems with audio dropouts or pixelation on any channels with the S3 Tivo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Diacritical said:


> It's still deathly slow when you browse by time on your favorite channels.
> 
> Find Programs->Record by Time or Channel->
> Browse by Time->Favorite Channels->
> ...


I think it's important to point out here that this is not the case for all of us. I have no problem searching by time. It's very snappy - it was before the "c" update, and still is after. You didn't say if you have cc's or not. That may make a difference.


----------



## ginolee (Sep 14, 2006)

A week or two ago, I ran into a neverending reboot problem as well. I intentionally rebooted my Tivo because one of my cablecards had developed an authorization error.

Then it rebooted, and rebooted, and rebooted. I gave it a couple hours and it was still rebooting. (!!!)

Finally, I pulled out my cablecards and switched to antenna input. This stopped the reboots, but my antenna reception is minimally usable, so I switched it back to cablecards. No endless reboot this time (phew).

But now, I'm afraid to reboot my Tivo.

This endless Tivo rebooting is pretty goofy. Hey, I've got an idea for the programmers at Tivo: If the Tivo has rebooted twice in a row, stop initiating a reboot !

By the way this is programming 101. It looks like at least one Tivo programmer needs some remedial programming lessons (or a career change).

Also, what is up with the saving of channel lists ? I modify my channel list and it undos my modifications later on.  Again, this is programming 101. I'm laughing hysterically right now as I write this.

Whichever programmer worked on this feature needs some remedial programming lessons.

(sigh).

Gino
Senior Software Engineer.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Will someone kindly explain to me wth wep vs wpa thing? I have wireless hook up and would like to understand, I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I think it's important to point out here that this is not the case for all of us. I have no problem searching by time. It's very snappy - it was before the "c" update, and still is after. You didn't say if you have cc's or not. That may make a difference.


I have CC's and my unit installed c, rebooted, and..........
tah-dah

nothing else happened, it was fine after the reboot.

Diane


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

hookbill said:


> Will someone kindly explain to me wth wep vs wpa thing? I have wireless hook up and would like to understand, I have no idea what your talking about.


They're forms of encryption. All routers and wireless cards support WEP. It's OK-level security. It'll keep a passer-by from hopping on your network, but if someone *really* wants to get in they can do it.

WPA is newer. Not all devices support it (and, in fact, some that do aren't so good at it). It was designed to deal with the weaknesses of WEP, and it is considered a lot more secure. (There's no such thing as 100% secure, but WPA is greatly more secure then WEP)

Only very recently did TiVo add WPA support to their software. (8.x versions)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

hookbill said:


> Will someone kindly explain to me wth wep vs wpa thing? I have wireless hook up and would like to understand, I have no idea what your talking about.


WEP and WPA are ways to encrypt/secure your wireless network. You'd initially set it up on your wireless router, and then every wireless device in your home would get the secret code to join your network. WEP is an older and unsecure protocol that was replaced by WPA. TiVo was too slow getting me WPA support so I took matters into my own hands and have a wireless bridge at each unit (which I use in conjunction with other stuff like Slingboxes).

EDIT: TydalForce typed it in faster.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

Has it been conformed that the 8.0.1c update DOES allow WPA encryption? My Series 3 is working wonderfullly with WEP, and I don't want to fool with my network setup if I don't have to.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

TydalForce said:


> They're forms of encryption. All routers and wireless cards support WEP. It's OK-level security. It'll keep a passer-by from hopping on your network, but if someone *really* wants to get in they can do it.
> 
> WPA is newer. Not all devices support it (and, in fact, some that do aren't so good at it). It was designed to deal with the weaknesses of WEP, and it is considered a lot more secure. (There's no such thing as 100% secure, but WPA is greatly more secure then WEP)
> 
> Only very recently did TiVo add WPA support to their software. (8.x versions)


Thank you. My wife who is truly the computer genius in the house says we have neither that we have mac address. I thought everybody had this. Does she not know what's she is talking about? We have a Linksys WRT54G wireless system. I use the TiVo G2 for my network to communicate the my network.


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

The Linksys WRT54G supports both WEP and WPA security protocols.


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

hookbill said:


> Thank you. My wife who is truly the computer genius in the house says we have neither that we have mac address. I thought everybody had this. Does she not know what's she is talking about? We have a Linksys WRT54G wireless system. I use the TiVo G2 for my network to communicate the my network.


You might have mac address filtering turned on which is another form of security. With mac address filtering only devices for which you have entered the mac address into the wireless access point can be on your network. (This works because mac addresses are unique to each device). However, without WEP or WPA the data is still flowing through the air unencrypted, so potentially data could be sniffed from the air. I use a combinatation of WEP and mac address filtering. Once all my devices support WPA I will move to that though.


----------



## theLuggage (Sep 13, 2006)

Does TiVo publish what this update included? Is there some "release notes" kinda thing on their web site?

There's lots of speculation in this thread, but no firm answer of what was included.


----------



## mogloo (Oct 11, 2006)

OK I have the update, but WPA doesn't seem to be active for me. It just asks for a WEP password, and if I put in my WPA password, it doesn't work. Is there some hidden screen for selecting WPA? I'm using a WPA-Personal key.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

missiontortilla said:


> You might have mac address filtering turned on which is another form of security. With mac address filtering only devices for which you have entered the mac address into the wireless access point can be on your network. (This works because mac addresses are unique to each device). However, without WEP or WPA the data is still flowing through the air unencrypted, so potentially data could be sniffed from the air. I use a combinatation of WEP and mac address filtering. Once all my devices support WPA I will move to that though.


Thank you for this info. It was extremely helpful. Unfortunately I could not find WPA, only WEP. How do I set to WPA?


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

hookbill said:


> Thank you for this info. It was extremely helpful. Unfortunately I could not find WPA, only WEP. How do I set to WPA?


Hookbill, I assume the ESata port was not enabled by 8.0.1c?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

hookbill said:


> Thank you for this info. It was extremely helpful. Unfortunately I could not find WPA, only WEP. How do I set to WPA?


Could be wrong, but I thought WPA was coming with the 8.1 update (like with the S2s?)


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I think it's important to point out here that this is not the case for all of us. I have no problem searching by time. It's very snappy - it was before the "c" update, and still is after. You didn't say if you have cc's or not. That may make a difference.


Searching by time is fine -- as long as it is for all channels and not just your "favorites". I do have CCs installed, but have never had a problem with them. The same problem existed before they were installed and it still exists now. I tried a full delete and re-setup, but the problem returns as soon as I select my 10 favorite channels.

--


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

hookbill said:


> Thank you. My wife who is truly the computer genius in the house says we have neither that we have mac address. I thought everybody had this. Does she not know what's she is talking about? We have a Linksys WRT54G wireless system. I use the TiVo G2 for my network to communicate the my network.


MAC filtering works to prevent access (not protect content)... unless you have anyone in the area who knows how to snoop your MAC addresses and change their own MAC address (a trivial matter).

If you want to be at all secure in a wireless environment, you should enable some form of encryption. WPA is better, but WEP will keep out almost all the lookie-lou's.

--


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> My tivo rebooted at 2AM. I didn't realize it was that late because I was in a vicodin induced stupor all night. Think House. Then it rebooted again after applying the update. But hasn't rebooted since. I continued watching random scrubs reruns, no problems there. Didn't check live channels much. Seemed ok.
> 
> Is it normal for tivo to just reboot when it wants to without prompting me or saving my position in a show? I can't say that I recall being up at 2AM during an auto reboot due to service update before.


I had the same experience with my S3. It rebooted while I was watching a recorded movie and after it finished the second reboot, the movie did not resume at the point where the reboot started.

On my DirecTV HR10-250, which also runs TiVo software, a reboot is delayed if anything is being recorded at that time, but I have no idea how it would handle a maintainance reboot while you are watching live TV.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Diacritical said:


> Searching by time is fine -- as long as it is for all channels and not just your "favorites". I do have CCs installed, but have never had a problem with them. The same problem existed before they were installed and it still exists now. I tried a full delete and re-setup, but the problem returns as soon as I select my 10 favorite channels.
> 
> --


I submit to you again, that it is NOT a blanket problem. To infer that is erroneous. I just tried searching again, by time and by favorite channels, and mine is snappy. It literally takes 1-2 seconds for the program info to appear. To state that this is some type of an index/database problem is just not accurate. It obviously does not affect everyone.


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just read this thread for the first time. I've had my S3 for about a month now. Don't know when they released 8.0.1c, but I've got it, and I've definitely been experiencing the audio drop-outs--very annoying. I've not had any issues with receiving only certain channels, or slowness of the Guide. I've had no reboot issues ::crossing all limbs:: (ouch).

One issue I had just yesterday morning. I turned on the TV to see a black screen. TiVo menus, banners, screens, etc. all displayed properly, and I could play back any recorded programs, but no live TV on either tuner. My other TiVo's (S2 and a Pioneer DVD burner) were displaying live TV just fine, but they're using individual cable boxes, so I thought it might be something with the cable cards. Restarting the S3 had no effect.

Called the cable company (NYC Time Warner Cable). They allegedly attempted to check the cards from their end while I held for a few minutes. They came back and asked if it was working, I said no, so they made an appointment for the next day (today) for someone to come out to check. However, 30 minutes after I called them, it started working again. I didn't cancel the appointment until today just in case, but it continues to operate fine. Don't know if it was TWC or not, but I think it's a good bet.

Is there any further word on what bugs TiVo's working to correct, and when we might see a release offering some improvement? The extra features aside, I'd just like to watch the silly thing without audio dropping out.

I had opriginally purchased the Pioneer TiVo DVD-burner when it was first released, and it, too, did not have the TiVo To Go or Home Media Options available until they updated the software a few months later. I get the impression that TiVo is either very quick to get their newest boxes out the door for PR's sake, or that it's better for them to use us premier shoppers as their final beta testers, or maybe both.

I like the front-face LCD on the box, but I don't think it's being utilized enough. I'd really like to see the current channel numbers for both tuners--or at least the tuner currently being watched--in the LCD on the box face. As it is, the only way to know what channel I'm on is to display the info or guide screens (aside from the lower-right corner logo that many channels display).

I'd also like to see the program names of suggestions that are being recorded displayed in the LCD. Right now, you only see names of scheduled recordings. The recording light is lit when a suggestion is being recorded, but no text is displayed.

Interesting bug: Whenever there's occasion for the "Please wait..." message to be displayed in the top-right corner of the screen (as opposed to the center of the screen), and then the channel banner is superimposed over the top half of the "Please Wait...", the bottom half of the "Please Wait..." remains on the screen until you press TiVo or display the guide.

And here's something else. When I Search By Title to find a program to record, there's a significant wait of up to several seconds after each letter is entered as the system narrows the list based on the entry. This is definitely an annoyance, and especially so since previous models certainly didn't behave such.

One other observation, but I don't think it can be changed. I'm very confused by the choice of buttons on the face of the S3. They give you full menu control, but no play-back control. At least with the Pioneer TiVo DVD burner, the box face buttons gave you play-back control for both TiVo and DVD playback.

Anyway, if they can just fix the audio dropout issue, I'll be far happier. The rest is more significant than "just icing", but at least it doesn't detract from actual viewing.

Dimarc67
New York, NY


----------



## Bunny (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone experience video freezes after 8.0.1c? I seem to have, next to the endless reboot issue. I was able to get out of the reboot cycles by removing cablecards and reinserting after reboot. But then after initially all is well, the vido freezes and the unit is not responsive to anything. I upgraded with a db35 750gb drive 3 weeks ago using Bumwire's instructions but the unit was running fine until 8.0.1c. Also did a clear and delete everything but again, video freeze and unit hangs. My 2nd cablecard has intermittently given me an error message (error 52) but pre 8.0.1c this has never led to problems. I am now checking with only cc #1 in to see if freezes occur. Next step would be to reinstall original drive. Any other thoughts?

Thanks, Patrick

Cablevision NJ
Tivo S3 upgraded to 750Gb with DB35 drive


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

hookbill said:


> Thank you for this info. It was extremely helpful. Unfortunately I could not find WPA, only WEP. How do I set to WPA?


I am not sure that WPA was enabled in 8.0.1c?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Diacritical said:


> WPA is better, but WEP will keep out almost all the lookie-lou's.


WEP will keep out random guys off the street seeing if you're entirely unprotected, but that's all it'll do. It's trivially easy to crack; I can crack WEP in under five minutes. Same thing with the MAC address restriction and hiding the SSID, all that stuff can be sniffed and cracked trivially. If you want to protect yourself from people stealing your connection and potentially doing illegal stuff with it, you need to use WPA.

The s2 fall update included WPA support, it's reasonable to expect that the s3 one will too. That's great if you have the tivo wireless adapter, but won't do anything if you don't. Thus you have two choices; buy the tivo branded adapter or buy a cheap router and use it as a wireless bridge. Either one will work, but the router is cheaper and gives 5 ports so you can plug your tivo, slingbox, xbox, etc, in.

If you don't already have the tivo adapter, I strongly recommend a cheap $35 buffalo whr-g54s using dd-wrt firmware. Works like a charm.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

Endless rebooting after update. Nothing would solve.(powercycle,take cards out,reboot)
Only way to solve was to remove the cable cards and re-run guided setup and insert the cable cards when asked to do so in the setup screen.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

missiontortilla said:


> I am not sure that WPA was enabled in 8.0.1c?


I guess I misunderstood. Anyway I couldn't get it to work with WEP. I may have missed something but I'll try again.

I did notice I could see my neighbors wireless network.  Does everyone use their last name to name their network? I'm a bit surprised because there is at least a football field between our houses.

We just attempted it again and we got WEP to work! :up: Look forward to 8.1 for WPA.


----------



## DamnedEyez (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, I figured WPA was going to be 8.1. Luckily IW as suspicious enough not to get my hopes up.

And even WPA can be cracked by someone determined...but any wifi protections are more about making things too difficult to bother with, anyway.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

DamnedEyez said:


> Yeah, I figured WPA was going to be 8.1. Luckily IW as suspicious enough not to get my hopes up.
> 
> And even WPA can be cracked by someone determined...but any wifi protections are more about making things too difficult to bother with, anyway.


Agreed. I tried WPA when I got my current router, but it was flakey - every 20 minutes (?) my connection would stop working. Gave up on it. Fortunately, between where my router sits and the insane amounts of brick and concrete that make up my house, you can't get the signal unless you're actually on the property... so I don't have to worry about someone hopping on my network.

WEP is good enough for my needs.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Earlier in the thread somebody may have implied that 8.0.1c included WPA support.

As far as I can tell, it didn't include WPA support. This means that wireless USB devices connected to the S3 support WEP encryption only.

The confusion may be this: Since the S3 has both USB and regular RJ45 ethernet connectors, you can connect your S3 to any sort of ethernet switch, bridge, router, wireless bridge, etc, using the RJ45 connector on the back of the S3. Those who want/need WPA, can connect a wireless bridge that supports WPA and configure the keys in the bridge. As far as the S3 is concerned, it's just doing vanilla ethernet, hardwired to whatever device you have connected to the S3's RJ45 port. The S3 doesn't need to know about any encryption going on in the external bridge since the bridge does encryption and decryption on it's wireless side and bridges the wired network to the wireless side. The wired connector on the bridge doesn't need to do packet encryption since it's a hard-wired interface not visible to anybody else.

-David


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

theLuggage said:


> Does TiVo publish what this update included? Is there some "release notes" kinda thing on their web site?.


For some reason, TiVo considers the release notes to be internal, proprietary information. With only a few exceptions shared by the TiVo representatives here, the only way we have figured out what has been fixed is comparing behavior before/after the update. I do software development, and our release notes are publicly distributed along with updates, but I guess TiVo has their reasons....


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

CharlesH said:


> For some reason, TiVo considers the release notes to be internal, proprietary information. With only a few exceptions shared by the TiVo representatives here, the only way we have figured out what has been fixed is comparing behavior before/after the update. I do software development, and our release notes are publicly distributed along with updates, but I guess TiVo has their reasons....


They need an internal one and an external one. They may have fixed issues that we may not even know existed, and I can understand not wanting to reveal those issues. But for publicly known issues, it would behoove them to tell us what they are so we don't have to guess.


----------



## Higuchem (Jan 3, 2006)

hookbill said:


> I guess I misunderstood. Anyway I couldn't get it to work with WEP. I may have missed something but I'll try again.
> 
> I did notice I could see my neighbors wireless network.  Does everyone use their last name to name their network? I'm a bit surprised because there is at least a football field between our houses.
> 
> We just attempted it again and we got WEP to work! :up: Look forward to 8.1 for WPA.


Good to hear your WEP is working for I find Tivo to be trick with their WEP system for my S2 will work with my WEP system and then it will not. By the time I find out it is not working I am out of twon and Tivo is stating it needs to reconnect to the internet to get show listings. So keep an eye on your Tivo for updating and I would suggest no to using your name as a Network ID.


----------



## Darthnice (Apr 29, 2002)

I was stuck in an endless reboot cycle. I noticed that one of my 2 cable cards had the date stuck at 1996. Whenever that card was in place, the TiVo would reboot.

I unplugged both CCs, reran guided setup, put them back in again, and ran guided setup again and that solved the problem. Shortly thereafter, the date on the 2nd cable card was corrected and the problem went away.

The cablecards are Scientific Atlanta; A pox on their house.


----------



## Mythica (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know when I got 8.0.1c, but just today my Series 3 locked up *3* times! It's locked up a couple other times this week as well. I've had this thing since early October and it has NEVER locked up until this week. What in the world did they do??


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I submit to you again, that it is NOT a blanket problem. To infer that is erroneous. I just tried searching again, by time and by favorite channels, and mine is snappy. It literally takes 1-2 seconds for the program info to appear. To state that this is some type of an index/database problem is just not accurate. It obviously does not affect everyone.


That may be -- over my vacation I got to look at seven installations and all of them had the same defect. If you do not have CCs installed it is quite possible you have so little information in your guide that it will be snappy no matter what.

--


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Diacritical said:


> That may be -- over my vacation I got to look at seven installations and all of them had the same defect. If you do not have CCs installed it is quite possible you have so little information in your guide that it will be snappy no matter what.
> 
> --


Here is some actual data... Just did a search by title/all programs.. I searched for 'Bones'

Hit B ... 5 secs for response
o ... 7 secs for response
n .. 7 secs
e ... 5 sec
s ... 6 sec (and bones was already ona thre screen from the 'e' above.

Dual cablecard plus uhf antenna for local HD's.

Series 2 runs rings around the 3 for this kind of search....


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

SCSIRAID said:


> Here is some actual data... Just did a search by title/all programs.. I searched for 'Bones'
> 
> Hit B ... 5 secs for response
> o ... 7 secs for response
> ...


Here is some actual data... Just did a search by title/all programs.. I searched for 'Bones'

Hit B ... 3 secs for response
o ... 2 secs for response
n .. 2 secs
e ... 2 sec
s ... 3 sec

Dual cablecard plus uhf antenna for local HD's. (Comcast VIP digital, but no premium channels, though lots of OTA channels still subscribed).

I certainly believe your figures for you, but they don't reflect reality for me, and therefore don't seem to be a general indictment of the S3.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> Here is some actual data... Just did a search by title/all programs.. I searched for 'Bones'
> 
> Hit B ... 3 secs for response
> o ... 2 secs for response
> ...


Very interesting.... The only thing that could perhaps explain the difference is database size. However, Since our configs are similar (mine is TWC Digital with no premiums and just a few OTA actually checked) I wouldnt expect it to be all that different. I wonder how the database search deals with unchecked channels. TWC has LOTS of channels in the database but I have a lot of them unchecked. Could this somehow make it worse?


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> Hit B ... 3 secs for response
> o ... 2 secs for response
> n .. 2 secs
> e ... 2 sec
> ...


That's about what I see here -- far slower than an old S1 or S2, but usable. The real delays come in searching by specific time for favorite channels.

These times are all nearly instant on both my S2's. Here's the sequence to see what is on my favorite channels next Tuesday, Jan 2, starting at 8:00PM:

Find Programs (0s)
Record by Time or Channel (0s)
Browse by Time (0s)
Favorite Channels (0s)
Date - (Tue 1/2) (0s)
Time - 8:00 (0s)
hit right arrow to view programs (84 seconds)
hit page down to view next screen ("Please Wait..." for 69 seconds)
arrow down within a page is instant, but arrow down at the end of the page brings up "Please Wait..." for 135 seconds.

If I leave out the selection of favorite channels and use "all channels" instead, for the same date and time, 3 seconds for the first page and 4 seconds for a page down. Arrow down at the bottom of a page causes a 2 second wait.

This is an index problem, bad SQL, or it's just bad programming.

I get about 30 OTAs and several hundred channels (almost all premiums) from TWC.

--


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

SCSIRAID said:


> Very interesting.... The only thing that could perhaps explain the difference is database size. However, Since our configs are similar (mine is TWC Digital with no premiums and just a few OTA actually checked) I wouldnt expect it to be all that different. I wonder how the database search deals with unchecked channels. TWC has LOTS of channels in the database but I have a lot of them unchecked. Could this somehow make it worse?


I wouldn't think so, but who knows? I'll see how many unchecked channels I have sometime later today after I can reclaim the HDTV (the problems of giving my son an Xbox!).

An issue other than database size that might affect times is memory management; for example, number of wishlists/season passes. I have very few (under 10) on the S3; the other TiVos are the ones searching out the old shows/movies. I'm sure TiVo manages memory very carefully; if a large amount of memory is reserved for SPs, there may not be enough memory for fast searches. How may SPs do you have?

Similarly, how many shows do you have saved? I'm running a stock S3; if you've upgraded to 750 GB or higher and have filled your disk, perhaps that is putting memory pressure on your system.


----------

